# Old Fashioned Lights gone



## biggs682 (13 May 2016)

I have a selection of the older " ever ready" light units collecting dust not sure how many and what condition they are in but will get some pics and details up over the weekend .

All i am asking is coverage of my hermes or postage or free to collect from nn8 postcode Wellingborough


----------



## speccy1 (13 May 2016)

Yes please if you can let me know the postage cost. Thanks


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Yes please if you can let me know the postage cost. Thanks


will get some pics and see what there is


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2016)

Why not just condemn them to the bin like should have happened when they stopped being used. The C cell front bike lights of old really are pitifully useless and I would not consider them for anything other than a static museum exhibit.


----------



## Cumisky (15 May 2016)

I'd be interested in a front a rear to go on my 70s Vindec Atlantic


----------



## ufkacbln (15 May 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Why not just condemn them to the bin like should have happened when they stopped being used. The C cell front bike lights of old really are pitifully useless and I would not consider them for anything other than a static museum exhibit.



If you want these to complete a period bike then they are fine. I use them on my old Hovis Delibike, it is also easy to upgrade the bulb to say a 1 W LEDand a suitable battery pack in the case

Far more effective anv visible then many more modern designs


----------



## brucers (1 Jun 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Why not just condemn them to the bin like should have happened when they stopped being used. The C cell front bike lights of old really are pitifully useless and I would not consider them for anything other than a static museum exhibit.



I can take it then you're not on a site called Retrobike!


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Jun 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Why not just condemn them to the bin like should have happened when they stopped being used. The C cell front bike lights of old really are pitifully useless and I would not consider them for anything other than a static museum exhibit.


Blunt, possibly a tad cruel, but true.
SOME things do get better.
And of course keeping the things running is hardly green.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Jun 2016)

brucers said:


> I can take it then you're not on a site called Retrobike!


Nowt wrong with old bikes, many are better than the heavily marketed bling collections sold today.
But there is with these lights.
Must admit I have never underdtood the drive to pedal a 100 per cent "in period" machine. Do the folks who do thisv breakfast on bread and dripping, enjoy a full day's riding, then look forward on the evening return to being mown down by a driving drunk?
No disrespect to the OP in offering them for free and trying to avoid landfill but for most people these things are best forgotten.


----------



## brucers (9 Jun 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Nowt wrong with old bikes, many are better than the heavily marketed bling collections sold today.
> But there is with these lights.
> Must admit I have never underdtood the drive to pedal a 100 per cent "in period" machine. Do the folks who do thisv breakfast on bread and dripping, enjoy a full day's riding, then look forward on the evening return to being mown down by a driving drunk?
> No disrespect to the OP in offering them for free and trying to avoid landfill but for most people these things are best forgotten.



Your first line hits the nail on the head plus you're not likely to see another riding the same as you might, say, with a Specialized Allez and so on.
I do like my retro bike but the lights in question I would not use as much as anything I think they are ugly things!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2016)

brucers said:


> Your first line hits the nail on the head plus you're not likely to see another riding the same as you might, say, with a Specialized Allez and so on.
> I do like my retro bike but the lights in question I would not use as much as anything I think they are ugly things!



My reason for offering was that i knew somebody somewhere would want them and sure enough they did


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4314834, member: 45"]I'd be interested to see what you've got. I have a growing collection of old bike lights. That's assuming that you've got loads and speccy doesn't want them all.[/QUOTE]

@User sorry all these have gone but if i get any more will drop you a message


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> My reason for offering was that i knew somebody somewhere would want them and sure enough they did


Fair enough biggs. I wasn't getting at you. All the best.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Fair enough biggs. I wasn't getting at you. All the best.


Never thought you were


----------

